# Orologio + Multiboot[Risolto]

## saverik

Ciao,

ho un problema con l'orologio.

Ho un sistema multiboot con win gentoo osx ubuntu.

Quando uso win10 o ubuntu al successivo riavvio in Gentoo mi trovo l'orologio avanti di 1 ora .

Ho letto che si potrebbe settare rdate affinchè si colleghi quando online al server per regolare l'ora giusta e allo spegnimento scrivere l'ora sull'orologio del notebook.

```

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your Hardware Clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If that clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

clock="local"

# If you want the hwclock script to set the system time (software clock)

# to match the current hardware clock during bootup, leave this

# commented out.

# However, you can set this to "NO" if you are running a modern kernel

# and using NTP to synchronize your system clock.

clock_hctosys="YES"

# If you do not want to set the hardware clock to the current system

# time (software clock) during shutdown, set this to no.

clock_systohc="YES"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here. Alpha users may wish to use --arc or --srm here.

clock_args=""

```

```

Hp840 conf.d # rdate

Usage: rdate [-s] [-p] [-u] [-l] [-t sec] <host> ...

Hp840 conf.d # rdate time.ien.it

rdate: [time.ien.it]   Fri Dec 15 21:50:39 2017

Hp840 conf.d # 

```

Suggerimenti???

----------

## oscarandrea

usa ntp per far si che l'orario venga configurato online

----------

## saverik

Risolto installando ntp come suggerito.

Grazie

----------

## antonellocaroli

Sto usando anche io ntp

ma sembra che durante il boot fallisca l'avvio...

tanto sche all'vvio devo dare il comando a mano, /etc/init.d/ntp-client start, che non mi da nessun errore

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> ma sembra che durante il boot fallisca l'avvio...
> 
> tanto sche all'vvio devo dare il comando a mano, /etc/init.d/ntp-client start, che non mi da nessun errore

 

Probabilmente perche' usi networkmanager che non attende di essere connesso a una rete, non ho ancora fatto ricerche per ovviare a questo problema

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   ma sembra che durante il boot fallisca l'avvio...
> 
> tanto sche all'vvio devo dare il comando a mano, /etc/init.d/ntp-client start, che non mi da nessun errore 
> 
> Probabilmente perche' usi networkmanager che non attende di essere connesso a una rete, non ho ancora fatto ricerche per ovviare a questo problema

 

in realtá non ho mai installato networkmanager...

puó dipendere dal dhcp ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> in realtá non ho mai installato networkmanager...
> 
> puó dipendere dal dhcp ?

 

Allora strano visto che il servizio dice esplicitamente che deve essere fatto dopo il servizio net

```
...

depend() {

        before cron portmap

        after net

        use dns logger

}

...
```

----------

## antonellocaroli

Credo di aver risoloto aggiungendo sleep 10 all´init script

```
start() {

        checkconfig || return $?

        sleep 10                                                                                                        

        ebegin "Setting clock via the NTP client '${NTPCLIENT_CMD}'"

        "${NTPCLIENT_CMD}" ${NTPCLIENT_OPTS}

        eend $? "Failed to set clock"

}
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *antonellocaroli wrote:*   

> Credo di aver risoloto aggiungendo sleep 10 all´init script

 

Prova a cambiare after net con need net (maggiori informazioni qui)

----------

## antonellocaroli

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *antonellocaroli wrote:*   Credo di aver risoloto aggiungendo sleep 10 all´init script 
> 
> Prova a cambiare after net con need net (maggiori informazioni qui)

 

no, questo sembra non funzionare

----------

